# Baby savannah monitor.  OMG picky?  Or just anti-roach!



## pouchedrat (Sep 30, 2012)

So yeah, after researching and reading up on savannah monitors since early on this year, and dead set on getting one, I finally decided to pick one up at Repticon.  Trouble was, they didn't have one there this late in the year, but I knew a place that had two up for sale on the way home. I wasn't thinking properly, and got one from the crappy pet store I hate going into, anyway.   I'm completely prepared for death, disease, and who knows what else it might have or be harboring.   I admit it, I'm stupid, and I know most all are imported and don't make it to the first year. 

Anyway, the baby earned the name Aralakh, after the Krogan star from Mass Effect.  Namely, because he is going to be my battle lizard (lol, as in, monitors don't have the best of attitudes, even if I'm handling him daily).

I have a large bowl of water for him which he soaks  in quite regularly, have been spraying his enclosure twice daily, have the tank filled halfway full with dirt/sand mixture and all kinds of divets and such in the dirt trying to encourage him to at least learn how to dig a bit.   an incandescent bulb and ceramic heater with high basking temps (and not all condensed into one spot to prevent burns).  And I have been TRYING to feed him roaches, with zero results.  

OK, I've had him for 8 days now. First day, he downed two medium sized hissing roaches from my colony with enthusiasm, but ignored the B. lats.   Next day, he ate some mealworms, once again ignored the B. lats and hissers.  third day, same thing.  Finally I've been worrying about how much he's eating, and today on the 8th day I fed him 2 dozen large crickets, which he hunted down and ate voraciously, about 10 or so medium mealworms, and a small pinky mouse.  Once again, he ignored the B. lats.   


Ugh, I have a B. lateralis roach colony in it's infancy, a long-term hissing roach small colony (mostly adults, I feed off most of the babies),  mealworm colony, and I JUST ordered some dubia roaches hoping to start up a colony of them for more variety.   AND NOW I"m learning my little baby is an avid cricket eater!   You'd THINK B. lats would do something, but he ignores them completely!!!!!!  Even my pickiest tarantula loves B. lats.  

Anyway, here's Aralakh, in all his baby glory.  keep in mind, he's actually almost as long as our adult female bearded dragon, Noz.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 30, 2012)

I have only had my savannah a few weeks, but I have yet to try feeding him roaches.  I have had success feeding him crickets and mealworms.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm definitely surprised by that.  I thought these guys had a bit of a garbage disposal reputation.  Oh well, at least it's eating.


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Oct 1, 2012)

Probably just used to crickets. Give the little guy some time.  Awesome name, by the way.


----------



## Greentriple (Oct 1, 2012)

I've raised monitors on and off since 1987, and while not an expert by any means let me offer a few suggestions. 

1) 8 days is hardly enough time for a new Savannah to acclimate to his/her new home. Be patient.
2) Savannahs have a tendency to get FAT, nay obese in captivity. Don't over feed, daily feelings are a no, no. 
3) in nature Savannahs rarely if ever eat mammals, so no mice, they do better and live longer on a pure insect diet. 

These guys are great tanks and grow to support it.


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 1, 2012)

Greentriple said:


> I've raised monitors on and off since 1987, and while not an expert by any means let me offer a few suggestions.
> 
> 1) 8 days is hardly enough time for a new Savannah to acclimate to his/her new home. Be patient.
> 2) Savannahs have a tendency to get FAT, nay obese in captivity. Don't over feed, daily feelings are a no, no.
> ...



I know about the insect diet.  the f/t pinky mouse was leftover from my snake feedings, I have one picky hognose who wouldn't eat that day so I gave it to the monitor to see if it WOULD eat it.  Honestly didn't eat much at all, except all at once yesterday, and a tiny bit the first day and second day.  it was the days-long complete lack of interest in food that threw me off.  The more recent lethargy also threw me off. it's been 9 days, I'm just trying to get him used to everything, because I know he wasn't being cared for very well at the crap store.   Haha, maybe I'm just used to the bearded dragon and how much she pounded away growing up and still pounds away on veggies today.  The fact that the savannah's supposed to grow fast his first year is my concern.  

I'll let him get acclimated, and used to actually having access to water for once in his life.  I'm starting to get concerned about MBD now, though.  when he rests, his back is bumpy and curves in a few spots, but then it's not visible when he moves.  I've just never seen MBD in person in my life, so I'm probably worrying about random non-existant problems again.  


HAHA I'm just worrying too much, I know.   I've kept numerous herps in my life, but this is my first monitor species, and I want to do everything right (although I've already messed up in just 9 days, lol).  There's something special about a big intelligent lizard who could probably cause some serious damage to my hand as an adult if I poke him too many times with a finger.


----------



## Greentriple (Oct 1, 2012)

High temps for basking is important. Up to 140 if possible.


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah he has high basking temps but it is in the 125-135 range depending on time of day.   I moved the water bowl directly underneath one of the bulbs since he is constantly soaking.  He sits in the water nonstop..  well last night he was making weird movements, opened his mouth, and let out a huuuge crap.  Maybe my worries were just constipation related LOL.  he seems fine now, and I feel like the biggest newbie in the world.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Oct 3, 2012)

It looks like that was REALLY a "crappy" pet store!!!


----------

